# Work Contract - Arabic & English



## ingenieur.pmm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi all,

short question - should all work contracts be written in both Arabic and English? Assuming it is only written in English, should a copy also be provided in Arabic?

Has anyone with Dubai work experience received a work contract only in English and had any issues with this? 

I've received the offer, but (obviously) it's only in English. Google tells me it should be otherwise. However, experience seems to be the winner when seeking answers, so thanks for your insight 

Thanks all.

-Mike


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The 'offer' (document prepared by your employer specifying terms of employment, renumeration etc) can be in English or Arabic, for most companies its in English. This is an internal document, important none the less but internal, upon signing, it is recommended to keep a copy for your records (comes in handy when needed). The 'contract', is an official ministry of labor document, this is in both English and Arabic and on Orange/Green paper. This document, would have all the relevant details filled out along with certain things in more detail. It is important to check if the 'contract' document has the same terms (wages breakdown, job title etc) as the 'offer' letter you signed, sometimes unscrupulous employers dupe their employees into signing the 'contract' without reading/checking it. The 'contract' is what the MOL bases it's decisions off of, so it's supremely important to make sure the information in that document is correct....


----------

